
We Need a Speed Limit for the Internet (2015) - dredmorbius
https://solar.lowtechmagazine.com/2015/10/can-the-internet-run-on-renewable-energy.html
======
dredmorbius
Though this may violate the philosophy of the LowTech Mag site, AI WBM link
should the battery expire:

[https://web.archive.org/web/20181014192521/https://solar.low...](https://web.archive.org/web/20181014192521/https://solar.lowtechmagazine.com/2015/10/can-
the-internet-run-on-renewable-energy.html)

